# Firefox Stopped Remembering SOTW User



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Firefox no longer remembers that I am LampLight. I changed nothing. I persist the forum.saxontheweb.net cookie. I tried deleting it and persisting a saxontheweb.net cookie. I've cleared the cache too. I have no problem in IE 7.

Is anyone else having this problem, and are there any suggestions. -- Thanks.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in good shape now. Maybe it was something I was doing.


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

Who are you?


----------



## DavidW (May 30, 2007)

I can't seem to find the automotive forums...


----------

